# Links within Outlook not opening IE



## minahrock (Aug 14, 2004)

Hello, 
I am having difficult with links within Microsoft Outlook email: when clicking on a link, either a blank IE page will open up or I will get nothing at all. Specifically it seems that if IE is already open, nothing happens. If IE is not open, then a blank page comes up.

Any ideas?


----------



## dugq (Jul 16, 2004)

Hi, 

this may help, go to start-run and then enter all these commands one by one
regsvr32 urlmon.dll
regsvr32 Shdocvw.dll
regsvr32 Msjava.dll
regsvr32 Actxprxy.dll
regsvr32 Oleaut32.dll
regsvr32 Mshtml.dll
regsvr32 Browseui.dll
regsvr32 Shell32.dll#

You should get a message saying the registration has succeded after each one.


----------



## minahrock (Aug 14, 2004)

Thanks, did each one successfully, except with the last one to which I received the following message:
Load library ("shell 32.dll#) failed The specified module could not be found


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Looks like that last one was a typo (regsvr32 Shell32.dll#).

Should be:
regsvr32 Shell32.dll

It should also have been noted that this is for indows2000 or XP only.


----------



## minahrock (Aug 14, 2004)

Thanks Bob, but still not working. 

Any other suggestions?


----------



## sekirt (Mar 28, 2003)

When posting, always state your OS and version numbers along with names of programs involved in your problem. The correct answers can depend on this vital information.

While you say Outlook and some of these instructions say Outlook Express, that is OK. The problem is mainly a malfunction with Internet Explorer. Here are a couple of MS sheets to help you verify settings and additional instructions.

177054 - Internet shortcuts do not start Web browser
http://support.microsoft.com/defaul...port/kb/articles/q177/0/54.asp&NoWebContent=1

281679 - Nothing occurs after you click a link

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;Q281679&sd=tech

sekirt


----------



## minahrock (Aug 14, 2004)

I am using Outlook 2002 10.2627. I am operating on Windows XP. I just installed the service pack 2. Installing this didn't help the issue. Links are still not working
IE is set as my default browser. At http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;Q281679&sd=tech it asks me to "verify that the following registry values are present and correct" in the Resolution section. Could you please specify how to accomplish this?

Thanks,
Annemarie


----------



## sekirt (Mar 28, 2003)

The basics are:
1) Back up your registry. Because if you make a serious mistake, your computer may not run. 
2) Go to Start->Run. Type: *regedit* and click OK.
3) In the left panel look for all those listed in the MS article 281679 to verify they are in place.
4) For various values, in the right panel, click to highlight and then click modify to be able to see if they are in place.

Here are more detailed instructions from Microsoft:

*Windows XP* 
Regedit.exe is the configuration editor for Windows XP.. Regedit.exe is used to modify the Windows NT configuration database, or the Windows NT registry. This editor allows you to view or modify the Windows NT registry. It supports setting security on registry keys, viewing and editing REG_EXPAND_SZ and REG_MULTI_SZ, and saving and restoring hive files. On the leftside, there are folders that represent registry keys. On the right side,there are the values associated with the selected registry key. Regedit isa powerful tool. You must use extreme caution when you use it to changeregistry values. Missing or incorrect values in the registry can make the Windows installation unusable. 
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?kbid=141377

*Microsoft Windows registry*
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;256986

sekirt


----------

